# Thinking about a Gesshin Stone Passaround.... looking for throughs



## JBroida

So, this will probably sound arrogant, but i feel very comfortable putting our gesshin stones up agains pretty much anything on the market, and i think our stones will shine. I was thinking it might be fun to put together a complete set of the stone and do a small passaround for a short period of time.

Because there is potential damage and loss, i need to make sure we go about it in a smart way, but here are some stones i was going to throw in there if possibe

geshhin 220
geshhin 320
gesshin 400
gesshin 400s
gesshin 600
gesshin 1200
gesshin jinzo aoto
gesshin 1500
gesshin 2000
gesshin 3000
gesshin 4000
gesshin 6000
gesshin 6000s
gesshin 8000
gesshin 1000/6000 combo stone
maybe a couple of diamond stones
and possibly a natural or 2
and probably 1 or 2 new stones that havent been introduced yet, but are coming soon

I would sell the stones at a discount after the passaround. In terms of participation, I would like to limit to people i know. I may require a credit card on file or something as well, since it will be a lot of money. We will have strict rules on shipping and storage.

Thoughts?

Really, the main reason is that i think we have some of the best, if not the best stones right now, and i would love to put them to the test and let you see for yourselves if you agree or disagree.


----------



## daveb

Can't disagree about your stones. I've some others around but the 1 and 6K diamond and the G2K are my foundation stones.

Are you thinking of sending a full range of stones out together or would it make more sense to send out a couple pair or 3 stone sets that work well together? Put another way are you thinking about getting feedback about the full range of stones from sharpeners capable of making a qualified comparison? Or is the intent to have people try the stones for their own knowledge base and hopefully provide some meaningful feedback? 


If the latter, I would be interested in trying a pair of splash and go because I have primarily soakers. Someone else with S&G might be inclined to to try soakers or even a particular soaker. But to ship around a whole set would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## mkriggen

Well, this may sound strange, but I think it's a great idea and I have no desire to participate. The reason I don't desire to participate is that I already have many of your stones and I agree that the Gesshin line can go up against any of it's competitors. The reason I think it's a great idea is that it'll give those who haven't tried your stones a chance to compare them with other stones that have a large following. personally Jon, I don't see how you and your stones can lose in an any such comparison. As we used to say in the Navy...good luck and following winds

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## JBroida

i was going to send them all out together... it would be a way for people to see almost all that we have to offer, and a chance to compare within our series and from within our series to stones outside our series.

I think a little mix of experienced sharpeners and relative new sharpeners might be nice.

I would only ask that those chose post their honest feelings in the least biased way possible.

Not sure how many people though. Still thinking this through.


----------



## berko

this is gonna be awesome. looking forward to the results! thanks alot jon.


----------



## marc4pt0

There's a few in there I've really been wanting to try. If you decide to offer the East Coast a shot, I'd love to be on that list for sure!


----------



## marc4pt0

In fact, (just spitballing here) there are a few forum members that are just a "stones" throw away from me that I'd bet would also be interested in this. Which makes me think that a little Stone Party could be thrown together perhaps?
I'm sorry, but that just SOUNDS fun.


----------



## panda

With that amount of stones it might be better to have a few people host a gathering for sharpening event, one I each region. That way you get a variety of immediate feedback from multiple sources without any memory fading.


----------



## kohtachi

Wish this happened before spending almost a 1k on various sharpening stones! =P


----------



## mkriggen

> Which makes me think that a little Stone Party could be thrown together perhaps?
> I'm sorry, but that just SOUNDS fun.



Yup, a bunch of opinionated stoners hanging out and partying with a bunch of big, sharp knives...can't see anyway that could go wrong:whistling:


----------



## mkriggen

Seriously, I think a bunch of little local get togethers is a great Idea. Not only would it limit the amount of shipping the stones are subjected to, it would give participants a chance to compare thoughts. It could also be very educational for the less experienced sharpeners. I'm thinking this is something the local members themselves would need to organize within the pass-around framework.

How ever it works out, thanks Jon for being willing to do this,
Mikey


----------



## marc4pt0

Edit


----------



## marc4pt0

mkriggen said:


> Yup, a bunch of opinionated stoners hanging out and partying with a bunch of big, sharp knives...can't see anyway that could go wrong:whistling:



easy there. 

:rofl2:


----------



## JBroida

i'm thinking of picking up one of these and sending the stones out in this...
http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail/Case/1600/

it might be heavy that way, but its probably the safest way we can send this number of things around. I imagine fedex ground would be easiest in this case. I really like the idea of sending it to a central hub and having people congregate there. It makes it a kind of community building passaround.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'll host a sharpening party in Raleigh, NC. I've got a decent amount of counter space and good lighting too. Maybe that will be enough motivation to get the peeps from NC together finally. Of course anyone is welcome to come (just don't mention it to Dave B) LOL


----------



## GeneH

Local / regional get together sounds like a really good idea, for several reasons already mentioned. I would, as a ready-the-rabbit-hole novice, jump at the chance to join. Can't imagine anything more educational when it comes to use and purchase decisions. Shipping cost would be divided amongst the participants, right? So cost would be a consideration, comparing it maybe to the purchase of a 3 stone set would be prohibitive.

Put Minneapolis on the list of cities.


----------



## JBroida

i'm gonna try to get started on this process when after Japan this year... so november-ish if i can find the free time


----------



## Smurfmacaw

I'd love to do it. The 2K soaker I got is super nice and I'd like to try some of the others. Luckily, I'm not hamstrung by having to make a living from sharpening so i can do whatever progression I want. the 2k is so nice I'm thinking of buying more. the 240 dishes REALLY fast but in exchange it cuts really fast so I guess it's a fair trade off...thin for a few minutes then flatten, wash rinse repeat. Again, cuts really fast so totally worth it.

For anyone thinking about finger stones to work on cosmetics, Jon's finger stones are WAY WAY above what I expected. Already thin and flattened on one side..super nice. - thanks Jon. Will post a review once I have a chance to play with them more.

Mike


----------



## 420layersofdank

I am so in for the stoner party!!! Lets do this right boy yeeeeeee!! 
But seriously, what an unbelievable way for everyone to witness for themselves these magical products that Jon supplies for people exactly like us. Jon has finger stones??? What???? Now I'm curious


----------



## GeneH

If I tried to explain a "sharpening stone ... whatever" would probably incite "Tupperware party" jabs. But oddly enough my family understands, "going to meet some guys, drink beer, and play with knives." I have raised the stakes on our hunting, camp, (yep, that's my son's BK-9 in my avatar) and backpack blades, but family hasn't figured it out yet with kitchen knives.

OK, seriously, I won't even drink regular coffee, let alone any kind of alcohol, if this does become a reality.


----------



## mark76

Thought: it would be great if Europe could be included in this passaround. We don't get to experience many types of stones (specialty stores like Maksim's are great of course, but that's about the only one I know in Europe). But of course I also fully understand it if that's not possible.


----------



## JBroida

mark76 said:


> Thought: it would be great if Europe could be included in this passaround. We don't get to experience many types of stones (specialty stores like Maksim's are great of course, but that's about the only one I know in Europe). But of course I also fully understand it if that's not possible.



not sure if thats gonna work, but lets see what happens once i start to get things rolling


----------



## berko

> Thought: it would be great if Europe could be included in this passaround. We don't get to experience many types of stones


where in nl do you live? im in aachen, if you want, you can come visit me sometime and try some of my stones.


----------



## Matus

Well, should the stones wo make it to NL, than it would be a shame not to send them to Germany too  I personally would love to try some of your new splash & go stones (320, 1500, 3000) and/or the 4000, 8000 and synthetic natural. The 220 possibly too. Or did you plan to send ALL of them? :angel2:

I consider myself between beginner and semi-experienced sharpener if that is of any relevance.

Just one word of caution - I have been part of US based pass-around (a knife) and was the one who received the knife from US. I had hard time not to pay the import duties as German law does not recognise such situation. I eventually managed that (with help of the local customs - really nice people), but this could potentially happen anywhere in Europe/EU.

Still - I think it would be worth the hassle and I would love to join should that be possible.


----------



## JBroida

because it will be a huge number of stones, i'm not sure i can have them make it as far as Europe... it would be exceedingly expensive to send


----------



## Matus

That is OK Jon. I do not even want to know how expensive it would be to send like 20+ stones to EU (that is a bit beyond my standard order size  ). But it would be worth it seeing the face my wife would make once I would open that maga-package at home 

Still - if yo could select a few (maybe in a separate pass-around run) I am sure there would be enough of us here in Europe that would be interested to take part. I would be ready to be either the first or the last to help with the customs and/or pricey shipping to US. But that is probably a topic for a separate thread (if you would consider that options at all, that is)


----------



## mark76

Matus said:


> Still - if yo could select a few (maybe in a separate pass-around run) I am sure there would be enough of us here in Europe that would be interested to take part. I would be ready to be either the first or the last to help with the customs and/or pricey shipping to US. But that is probably a topic for a separate thread (if you would consider that options at all, that is)



That is a great idea, Matus! Just one stone (which you consider "the best", Jon) would be great.


----------



## JBroida

let me see what i can do about this... its going to get rolling in november at the earliest, just based on my schedule right now.


----------



## berko

how about a europe group buy? dunno if that would make sence.


----------



## Matus

berko said:


> how about a europe group buy? dunno if that would make sence.



Well, I think it probably does not, unfortunately. Each EU country applies some sort of import duties and then you need to re-distribute the stones (expensive because of the weight) and you need to reimburse the one person who payed all the import duties. I think that is just too much hassle to go with (unless some of the EU countries is benevolent enough not to collect the duties, but I would personally not count on that).

Jon, we will be patiently waiting what will come out of this


----------



## krx927

JBroida said:


> let me see what i can do about this... its going to get rolling in november at the earliest, just based on my schedule right now.



Another candidate who is looking forward for this option


----------



## johnstoc

This would be awesome. I've got a G2k and G400, would love to try others.

I know there are several members in Portland participating in a current knife pass around, and there has to be more. A local get together would be a great way to do it.


----------



## cheflivengood

If you decide to ship to midwest I'll take them at the restaurant. I can set up a table in the front, give everyone 50% off food and drink. I'm sure no one needs a better excuse than that to come to chicago.


----------



## JBroida

i'm pretty serious about making this happen in the US.... still trying to figure out europe, but the US is happening as soon as i have time to make it happen (maybe early next year)


----------



## berko

bump


----------



## JBroida

thanks for the reminder... still planning on doing this... just want to be caught up with normal work before i take on anything extra. Also, out of stock of some stones right now, so i need to restock those first too.


----------



## JBroida

started setting stones aside for this today... gotta look for something to pack them all up in, and then we can start to get this rolling

so far, i'm thinking to include:
	Diamond 1000/6000 set
	Diamond 300a (maybe)
	Gesshin 1000/6000 combo
	Gesshin 1200 splash and go
	Gesshin 1500 splash and go
	Gesshin 2000
	Gesshin 220
	Gesshin 3000
	Gesshin 320 splash and go
	Gesshin 400
	Gesshin 4000
	Gesshin 400s
	Gesshin 5000 splash and go (maybe)
	Gesshin 600 splash and go
	Gesshin 6000 splash and go
	Gesshin 6000s
	Gesshin 8000
	Gesshin Jinzo Aoto
	Gesshin Synthetic natural


----------



## berko

europe?


----------



## mark76

berko said:


> europe?



Isn't that the capital of Amsterdam?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Oh my goodness. Jon, just a thought, maybe you could send them to Bill or Dave in Arlington,VA in May so we have them for the ECG?


----------



## Matus

Jon, I know that this is the US passaround. But still - are you really going to send around 20 (!) stones? I mean - how many of us even have enough knives to try them all? 

One way or another - that is very brave to ship around 20kg package 

One note - the stones should ideally not be packed air-tight and in their paper boxes. I have just made an experience of shipping not completely dried soaking stone (after 4 days of drying it still felt cold, but I misinterpreted that sign) and learned that it is something to be avoided. Also - enough time per person should be allowed so that people do not feel to be in a hurry.


----------



## JBroida

i'm in the process of looking for the right pelican case to fit them all in.... also, one that has space for a lot of desiccant 

I think we're only going to send the package to a few places, where we can arrange other people to try it at that location. That seems to be the best way to minimize sending these all over the place, keep them safe, and get the largest number of people to see them.


----------



## Matus

That sounds like a good plan Jon. I think if you work with Pelican maybe you will get the case for free for a little publicity


----------



## Keith Sinclair

All I can say is that in the last 4 years I have only bought Gesshin stones with one exception a shapton pro 2K. If you like aggressive stones with great tactile feedback just buy one.

I use the 1K extra large keep it in water at the school. I'm at the school 3 days a week students come in early for afternoon class and morning students stay a little late on their own time to learn freehand. Beginning to advance classes diff. days. In a week on average my sharpening and students all on that stone 25-30 knives.

Some times I teach single bevel if they have SB knives they want sharpen. Then I use the Gesshin 4K soaker & 6K S&G. The Gesshin 4K is an amazing stone it raises a burr better than some harder type 1K & 2K stones. You can use a lighter touch to put on a great finishing edge for Gyuto's.

I know people have difference tastes in stones some prefer the choseras only thing that really matters is getting a sharp blade.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Forgot to mention do not forget the ladies married or not on Valentines day. I picked up a box of dark chocolate covered cherries and a corny card let them know they are appreciated.


----------



## JBroida

looking at this case for the passaround:
http://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/watertight-protector-hard-cases/large-case/mobility-case/1560M/

Will you guys be ok if shipping each time costs ~$30-40 (via fedex ground) due to size and weight limitations?


----------



## johnstoc

If the idea is to have it go to a few select locations and have folks get together there, everyone could chip in a few bucks and it would work. I'd be stoked to meet a few Portland area KKF folks (if it comes here) and would throw in $10 or whatever towards shipping.


----------



## JBroida

that was the idea... send to key locations where many people can try them out


----------



## GeneH

This passaround, Jon, is more than I could have hoped for: a chance to try different stones side by side. My hopes for this is it comes to the Twin Cities and I have a chance try them in the presence of other KKF members who can help me with technique and evaluate which ones may work best for my purposes. I'll never use up any stones I buy so I find it difficulty to make a choice.

It would be so cool if we had a bit of a social gathering out of this. Dropping $10 or so to help with shipping, and $ to help pay for any beverages / snacks (is that a polite word here?) is a cheap price for the opportunity you are offering.

However this turns out, what you are doing is pretty darn nice.


----------



## JBroida

pelican case and desiccant are ordered... have a few more things to catch up here at work and hope to get this rolling sometime in april. I'll start making a list of names and organizing in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bill13

Maybe the virgin trip should be to the ECG on May 15th?


----------



## JBroida

that may be possible... the case arrived here today. Now we just need to shape the foam inside for the stones, and make sure we have plenty of dessicant in there. Slowly getting there.


----------



## JBroida

[video]https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10153612633548860/[/video]

now we just need to cut out the foam and make sure everything fits. Looks like 19 stones so far... not sure if i'm going to send the diamond 300a (as a function of space and cost).


----------

